# Mmmmm tasty Canon 50mm f1.8



## j-dogg (Dec 25, 2010)

Just a simple batch conversion nothing fancy here, I have a few more I'm going to process later though.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

Really funny image; i feel this would better fit in that section

Congrats

Regards


----------



## altitude604 (Dec 25, 2010)

great shot!


----------



## EricD (Dec 26, 2010)

What a tongue....cool shot!


----------

